# Recs for Bike Rental in Denver?



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Gents and Ladies,

I've got a pending trip to Denver June 8-14 and want to rent a road bike while I'm there. I currently ride a 2004 Trek 5900 and would therefore prefer a Trek to maintain the similar geometry. We'll be staying in the Westminster area and I would appreciate any recommendations for a shop to rent from or local routes to try.

Unfortunately, shipping my bike there is not an option due to dysfunctional family thinking.

Thanks in advance!
Greg


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I would suggest Wheat Ridge Cyclery. Great guys and they support the local biking community. They're one of the largest bike shops around (they do carry Trek) so they should have a good selection for rentals. Their website is http://www.ridewrc.com


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*They don't exactly 'rent'*

Thanks for the tip, but they wrote me back and don't really 'rent'. They do have a trial program where I can take out a bike for 24 hours for a demo at $100/day, but that's a little richer than I was hoping for.

Any other suggestions?
Greg


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

University Bikes in Boulder rents mountain and cruiser bikes. http://ubikes.com/site/intro.cfm


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

VinPaysDoc said:


> Thanks for the tip, but they wrote me back and don't really 'rent'. They do have a trial program where I can take out a bike for 24 hours for a demo at $100/day, but that's a little richer than I was hoping for.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> Greg


Yikes! Sorry I don't have any other suggestions. I don't live in the northern part of town so I can't offer anyone else. I thought for sure they would rent bikes.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Thanks anyway*

Dozer,

We might yet be able to work something out. 

Thanks for the contact.
Greg


----------



## wings4wheels (Jan 5, 2005)

Treads Bicycle Outfitters does rentals.

(303) 781-1162


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Wings,

Thanks! I'll give them a call Tuesday. 

Wheat Ridge will allow me to 'test' an Orbea, but the price is a little higher than I'd like. Besides, I might develop a bad case of bike lust. All I really need is a serviceable road bike to keep fit while I'm in Denver for a week.

Greg


----------

